# Rnt Or Echo



## JUSTO & BELLA (Apr 5, 2008)

I Have Some Extra Money And Wanted To Get A Nice Duck Call For Next Season. Its Between Rnt Cocobolo And Echo Cocobolo. Just Wanted Some Opinions.


----------



## JDAWG (Apr 6, 2008)

echo


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER (Apr 6, 2008)

Rnt


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Apr 6, 2008)

Rnt


----------



## dognducks (Apr 6, 2008)

Both


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 7, 2008)

RNT.   Even I can call in mallards with mine.


----------



## one shot one kill (Apr 7, 2008)

rnt


----------



## Oldgold Buck (Apr 7, 2008)

RNT all the way!!

My recommendation is to take a trip to AR and go to their shop and have Butch or John hand tune your new call!


----------



## sweet 16 (Apr 7, 2008)

RNT Cocobola. I lost the barrel of mine, sent them a letter and they sent me a new barrel with new reeds. Gave me a scolding on needing  a double loop lanyard.  One for each section. For a $70 call I bought the double lanyard.


----------



## dognducks (Apr 7, 2008)

Seriously i have both brands. I have a echo cocabola acrylic and an rnt acrylic. I've blown the rnt cocabola call too. You can't go wrong with eathier call. An rnt takes a little more air but sounds crisper. The echo doesn't have as much ring to it. For hunting around here i'd probaly go with the echo.


----------



## ecs (Apr 7, 2008)

If you can only have one I'd go with the RNT, but the echo is a great timbre call


----------



## John Boy (Apr 7, 2008)

*duck call*

Both calls are great, you have to experiment to find what suits you . I have lots of duck calls RNT , ECHO , GARDNER . SOUTHERN GAME CALLS etc , it boils down to whats in your wallet ! Wood is fine ( low tone ) acrylic is higher and to ME little eaiser to blow . hunted with guys in ARk. used calls straight from wal-mart , what I am trying to say is buy a quackhead made by RNT and try it 20.00 then deside you got time . BUT if I had to choose RNT acrylic or wood timbere ..


----------



## N.GA.HUNTER (Apr 22, 2008)

This is basically a Ford/Chevy question.  I would try the calls in person before you buy if possible.  I like the Echo XLT.  Just find one that you can sound natural on, and a little above your talent.  I bet there are some RNT calls.  Just haven't called on one.


----------



## jcanderson13 (Apr 28, 2008)

What ever you can blow the best, both great calls.


----------



## JBax26 (May 1, 2008)

Both are good.  Can't go wrong w/ either


----------



## sasmojoe (May 1, 2008)

*rnt and echo*

If you want a call that sticks just buy a RNT


----------



## EON (May 5, 2008)

I've got both and both are great calls IMO.  Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## clent586 (May 15, 2008)

I like Echo, but an RNT is a great call. Both have there own unique sounds. I tried out the new Echo Prime Meat the other day and I love it. Going to order one in the next couple of weeks. My suggestion is to try both...and some others as well. If I were going to buy a new RNT, it would probably be a Short Barrel. I tried out the Micro Hen at the SHOT SHOW this year and really did not care for the sound, real high and whiny. Good luck on finding that perfect call. After 100 or so, I still have not found it!!


----------



## duckman31822 (May 16, 2008)

*both will stick!!*

ive tried both and the reeds stick when its cold. u get an awful squeak on your first note. buck garder spit tech has stuck yet. its a double reed all acrylic. and it sounds great


----------



## dognducks (May 16, 2008)

calls don't stick when you learn to keep your spit in your mouth and not all over your reed. I hardly ever have a problem with either one of my calls sticking and i'm a little bit of a spitter too.


----------



## sasmojoe (May 16, 2008)

*calls dont stick?*

That is a bunch of bull


----------



## dognducks (May 16, 2008)

sasmojoe said:


> That is a bunch of bull



not if you know what your doing its not. My call sticks maybe once a week and i hunt 3 days a week. if a call is properly cleaned and taken care and you don't spit your skoal down into them you want have any sticking problems. Just my 2 cents on the subject.

I don't blame the sticking on the call i blame it on operator error


----------



## hevishot (May 16, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> not if you know what your doing its not. My call sticks maybe once a week and i hunt 3 days a week. if a call is properly cleaned and taken care and you don't spit your skoal down into them you want have any sticking problems. Just my 2 cents on the subject.
> 
> I don't blame the sticking on the call i blame it on operator error



maybe THE funniest post I've ever read on here....go get'em sport!


----------



## dognducks (May 17, 2008)

hevishot said:


> maybe THE funniest post I've ever read on here....go get'em sport!



glad you got some ammusement out of it. I just don't like to see people bash a product that i KNOW for a fact is great.


----------



## sasmojoe (May 17, 2008)

*rnt*

yea, they work pretty good while you are riding around and blowing em in your truck.
but when you put them in the field and blow them for an hour or so they stick.
That's why the guides don't use them.
they are a good sounding call once you get past the sticking


----------



## Nitro (May 17, 2008)

JMHO, if most of yall kept the party horns in your pockets, you would kill more Mallards............

The few birds that do get here have heard it all....... decoy placement, concealment and good shooting will put more birds in your freezer.


----------



## h20fowlin (May 17, 2008)

When it get's 10 degrees....all calls stick. It;s called "condensation"..or "breath" there to the fella who says it's operator error. Spittle aint got nothing to do with it.

Unfortunately, RNT seems to have always stuck even if it's 80 degrees. 

And all my buddies with RNT's have sold or given them away for the same reason.

if i were spending big money, and had a choice, i'd look into a Echo, Doc Hull, or Strait Meat Foiles. There are more custom's out there, but those generally hold there own.

Just one opinion out of however many view this page. Cause no two will be exactly the same on that question.


----------



## Burritoboy (May 21, 2008)

I think the next high dollar call I get will be a T-1 from J.J. Lares.  Might be one to look into if you are going to spend $100+ on a call.   The downside to it is that they don't sell them anywhere around GA that I know of.  To drop that much on a call that you have never blown, you have to build in some time (weeks to Months) in case it does not work for you.  When you do spend that kind of cash on a call, you want it to be on your lanyard and to have had plenty of time to practice before the time comes when blowing it counts.


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been through alot of different calls and 100% of the time I have always ended up back with RNT.  You will be happy with it and their customer service.


----------



## rholton (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an Echo Timber and a friend of mine has an RNT Timbre and a Short Barrel. To be honest I like all three. I took my Echo to Rick Dunn in Arkansas to have him tune it an dtook my buddies calls with me to stop by RNT. I definitely liked Butch at RNT better. I would go with the short barrel or daisy cutter. As for how much air it takes to blow it, I used to think that varied with the call but Butch showed me that it was all in how they are tuned. It takes the same air to blow my Echo Timber as it does my buddies Short Barrel when they are both tuned to the way I produce air. Most of the high end calls are built around RNT design anyway. If you don't believe it, just start mixing and matching barrels and inserts - most will interchange. You might look at pureduckcalls.com. Very good sounding calls.


----------



## KILLDUX (Aug 8, 2008)

Foiles Straight Meat! I have RNT sounds good but they are know for sticking. I love all my Foiles calls!


----------



## head buster (Aug 8, 2008)

h20fowlin said:


> When it get's 10 degrees....all calls stick. It;s called "condensation"..or "breath" there to the fella who says it's operator error. Spittle aint got nothing to do with it.
> 
> Unfortunately, RNT seems to have always stuck even if it's 80 degrees.
> 
> ...




If your buddies are giving them (RNT)away I'll gladly take one cause I've never had one to stick on me!


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Aug 8, 2008)

I Will Take A Free Rnt As Well.  I Bought A Echo Timber And It Sounds Good.  But The Haydels Dr-85 Was My First And It Has Not Ever Stuck On Me It Will Always Be On  My Lanyard.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Aug 20, 2008)

Echo all the way. The good ole boys make some great calls over there.


----------



## Browning (Aug 27, 2008)

Best advice is to blow both of them an get the one you can blow the best.  They are both good calls.


----------



## Gaducks0317 (Aug 27, 2008)

RICH N TONE_ MVP_ DAISY CUTTER_ OLD STYLE_ AND SHORT... maybe it's me but they stick less than the double reed Echo I had...


----------



## drake2215 (Aug 27, 2008)

Now that you have everyone's opinion may i suggest this. None of these fellas are goin to be blowin the call you decide on. I suggest that you go with what YOU believe you can handle best. Both brands are top notch and honestly, if you can blow a RNT chances are you can blow an Echo or visa versa. Rather than brands i would be more concered with the material the call is made of depending on the lacation where the majority of your hunting will take place. Go with your gut and remember your buying the thing to hunt not win a world chamipon calling contest


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey man, Ive been to Arkansas 5 years, and have found that Echo is definatly better. RNT is good but sticks to much, I have had ducks working bofore and RNT stuck up. Echo dosent stick no were near as much. Go with Echo.


----------

